# Standing or Sitting?



## streamhunter1960 (Mar 13, 2013)

Was just curious how you tree stand hunters take your shots. Do you shoot at deer sitting down or standing up? I am afraid of heights and absolutely terrified if I would have to stand up and shoot. I have a Tree Lounger with a standing basket. I missed an eight point yesterday because the deer was positioned directly in front of me. If I had the guts to stand up I might have been able to make the shot. My kill range obviously is limited to 45 to 90 degrees to my bow hand side.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I always stand up, just because im not strong enough to shoot sitting down, but ifyour able to and can make the shot more power to you


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

If possible I will stay sitting less movement. I keep my bow at 60# so I can sit on the ground and pull back only stand if I need to turn or get around a limb. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I sit 80% of the time.. The peak movement times I will stand. If I wore a safety harness I may stand more.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

it depends how quickly i see the deer. I like to stand when i can but if it just pops out at 20 im good to go. I actually practice leaned up against a tree with my legs in front of me if your bow is short axle to axle you can do that.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I stand about 80% of the time. It allows you to turn way easier than sitting.
But I practice both, just in case.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

i stand also if at all possible....always stand up as soon as i see one whether i plan on shooting or not just so im ready incase i get surrounded or something else shows up


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> i stand also if at all possible....always stand up as soon as i see one whether i plan on shooting or not just so im ready incase i get surrounded or something else shows up


I do exactly the same thing. I'm not comfortable with heights either, but Im don't mind standing. If your not comfortable, you're not likely to make a good shot.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

wildman said:


> I sit 80% of the time.. The peak movement times I will stand. If I wore a safety harness I may stand more.


If you don't wear a harness, why are you risking your life being in a tree? You wanna meet a guy that thought the same thing.. Sorry fella, just a bad choice here but it's yours, please get a harness on, everyone cares and it will make all of us hunters feel better, heck I have an old one I'll give ya, Mike


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

My first bow deer I shot sitting.... ever since then they've all been standing.
I always stand during "prime-time". Hunting during the rut can get dull between sightings so I'm sitting until brown shows up.

I can hunt out of pretty much any tree (limbless or full of limbs) those of you that are nervous about standing- maybe make it a point to wear a safety harness but also put yourself up in the limbs to feel more secure?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some great inexpensive ladder stands around with big platforms and a safety rail all around. I use several of these and feel totally secure sitting or standing.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Lewis said:


> There are some great inexpensive ladder stands around with big platforms and a safety rail all around. I use several of these and feel totally secure sitting or standing.


+1

There are a lot of good stands out there that you would have to fall out of intentionally. Combine a harness and you should be good to go.

Practice five feet off of the ground then work up to your comfort zone next summer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What's already been said about the ladder stands with big platforms. My sons wanted to hunt from stands so I got some with the biggest platforms available since my youngest isn't real comfy up high. I also sprung for good harnesses for everyone ..... no hunting without one.
Do you practice sitting?? If you don't , don't shoot at deer that way.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to stand as much as possible when I hunted compound bow because like many I was much more comfortable shooting from a standing position. I'd take breaks and sit to rest my legs, but always stood during "prime time".

Now I hunt with an Xbow and I have also moved to the large ladder stands Lewis mentioned. Several of my stands have a full chair on a 360 degree swivel with the fully enclosed rail. I admitted last year I SLEEP in these stands on occasion when hunting dark to dark. I just hang my bow make sure the railing is closed and lean back and nod off.LOL Even with this comfort I still stand during prime time and then typically rotate standing and sitting. I can't stand more than 2 hrs or so and I start to move; I try to keep my standing to 90 minutes and then sit for 20-90 minutes depending on the action and time of day.


----------



## streamhunter1960 (Mar 13, 2013)

I practiced sitting and shooting for the first time today . I also took shots from more squared up positions. I also shot with my camo face mast on for the first time. Results were good. I have more confidence now. Now if I can just get one in range.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

This is my second season bow hunting and I stand when I take a shoot. I have taken a button buck and a spike. I tried to shoot from a sitting position and it doesn't feel comfortable to me. I would also say if you're in a stand you need a harness, don't forget you have family looking forward to you coming home successful or not after your hunt.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

http://fox4kc.com/2013/11/06/paralyzed-after-falling-from-tree-indiana-deer-hunter-opts-to-end-life/



If this doesn't make you wear a harness I don't know what will. Dude fell 16 ft.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> If possible I will stay sitting less movement. I keep my bow at 60# so I can sit on the ground and pull back only stand if I need to turn or get around a limb.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


An old rule of thumb I learned is to sit in a chair with the bow off your left side, or bow arm side (right handed shooter, left handed would be the reverse), pick your feet up off the ground and draw your bow. If you can't do it, you are over bowed! 



wildman said:


> I sit 80% of the time.. The peak movement times I will stand. If I wore a safety harness I may stand more.


If you don't wear a safety harness you are out of your mind! Just ask my buddy who suffered 21, that's right, 21 fractures when he fell out of a tree stand! Including a broken back and neck! People complain about how much some safety harnesses cost. What utter nonsense! They are the cheapest insurance you can buy.

Edit: Almost forgot. If possible, I try to position my stand so that the target zone is off my left side. I'm a right handed shooter, so this would enable me to make the shot while still seated. Of course sometimes you can't do that, and standing up is unavoidable.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Some tree stands are better for the bow hunter with many good stands out there for the gun and crossbow hunter. If seated you have to be able to stand easily with bow in hand to shoot standing. Comfort is good but IMO some stands are hunting hammocks not for bow hunters. When I was young I could stand for many hours but I learned that having a seated position my sightings increased. Staying in the stand motionless longer is best. I raised to shoot mostly but learned I could shoot form a seated position without a obstruction of a bow hunter type stand. Took several deer seated in my stand but it was more like practice to stand and shoot. Wear a good safety harness adjust it so you can lean into the harness and not fall off your stand platform and leave no more slack than needed to set down that way if you step off your held at the platform and do not drop below your stand. If you still do not feel safe hunt a little lower until you adjust to the feeling of being up there. Safety strap your stand in place so your platform is solid and does not shift underfoot. For me ratcheting rope strap is best for that. Like climbing a ladder maintain three contacts with the tree stand, foot platform, and hand climber. Make sure the platform is level when you reach your hunting height. Good luck be safe.
For me the first climb of the year is not as easy as the later hunts.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Im also terrified of heights but I prefer to stand to shoot. Having a harness on eases my fear a bit. Any shifting of position is a major undertaking for me, but if Im going to climb up there and sit for hours on end, Im going to try to make my shot count. I have to always know where my feet are positioned and I will "practice" standing up (as stupid as that sounds) when its slow in the woods. Bottom line for me is, I really would rather not climb back up there tomorrow if I could take my deer today. 

Large platforms are also helpful. Double stands with rails are great. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## dadink (Jan 6, 2010)

Something for you to try in the off season if your afraid of standing up. Stand up and have tension on your harness that feeling of a little extra support sometimes makes all the difference in the world


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

I stand the majority of the time, but I am only out for about 3 hours at a time. I sit just to take break. I do sit a lot more when it is feezing or windy.

When I first starting hunting out of a treestand I was shaky on my feet, but over time I had gotten used to it. People are different on what feels confortable, but putting in the extra time practicing putting up hang-ons, finding a good tree, getting sturdy treestands(sometimes more expensive), and a quality harness will build confidence. 

Another part of saftety gear I like is a rope lineman's belt with a prussik knot.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> An old rule of thumb I learned is to sit in a chair with the bow off your left side, or bow arm side (right handed shooter, left handed would be the reverse), pick your feet up off the ground and draw your bow. If you can't do it, you are over bowed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't use some kind of safety harness you must be more of a gambler than most. I fell several years ago and I lived to tell about it. Had my safety strap and fell before I got it fastened on the tree. I know guys who are paralyzed and dead from falling from a tree. Remember this: Even if it don't kill you when you fall you will put a big burden on your family.


----------

